# Potential Pearson 303 purchase



## AlexD (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello, Does anyone have advice this is my first sailboat purchase. I've been focusing on Pearson 31-2 1986 really like the layout. However many of them I've seen have wet decks major softness. I've found a 303 which really looks clean with many upgrades. Any thoughts?

Thanks 
Alex


----------



## NarwhalChaser (Apr 11, 2007)

My first boat was a 1983 Pearson 303 that I bought in 2006 and kept for 6 years; I don't regret the purchase at all and kinda wish I had her back. The 31-2 is a more modern design with maybe a better layout and a bit faster, but the 303 is very roomy and while not fast quite easy to sail.

I think it's a great first boat; good quality with decent resale, forgiving sailor, simple systems, good ergonomics. . .

PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## Phaywood (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a 1986 303 I need to sell. It is in Massachusetts.


----------



## Ravven25 (Sep 10, 2019)

Phaywood said:


> I have a 1986 303 I need to sell. It is in Massachusetts.


Do you have some photos of your 303 to share?


----------



## Phaywood (Sep 7, 2019)

Sorry, just saw this post request.
Yes, go to yacht world, jtyachtsales.

I will say the head bulkhead and cabin sole are tired. But neither is all that difficult to replace.


----------

